# Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online - Tune Up Utilities 2008, 30 Tage eBook Flatrate



## jetztaber (10. April 2009)

Unter dem Motto 'Osterzeit - Geschenkezeit' findet man auf Chip Online während der Feiertage täglich die kostenlose Vollversion eines Programms. Verpackt ist das ganze in ein Ostereier-Suchspiel, bei dem man durch Klick auf ein bestimmtes Osterei den Downloadlink freischalten muss. 


Am Ostermontag fndet man eine 30-Tage-Flatrate vom eBook-Portal eload24 und kann sich so einen Monat lang unbegrenzt viele digitale Bücher laden.

Ihr müsst Euch bis zum 16. April bei eload24 registrieren, um die 30-Tage-Flatrate nutzen zu können.


Seit Sonntag den 12.04. gibt es die kostenlose Vollversion von 'Cryptzone 3-in-1-Bundle'. Das sind die Programme "Secured eMail", "Secured eFile" und "Secured eUSB", die ihr zum Verschlüsseln von E-Mails, Dateien und Ordnern sowie von USB-Sticks einsetzen könnt.

Nach dem Setup der drei Versionen ist eine kostenlose E-Mail Registrierung beim Hersteller notwendig, um die Programme starten zu können.


Seit Samstag den 11.04. gibt es kostenlos das Programm 'PDF Experte 5 Professional'. Um in den Besitz dieser Vollversion zu kommen, muss man sich auf der Website des Herstellers kostenlos anmelden und erhält dann Download und Key. Sicherlich eine gute Sache für Leute, die viel mit PDF-Dateien arbeiten und noch nicht über ein entsprechendes Programm verfügen.


Seit Karfreitag den 10.04., gibt es kostenlos das Programm 'TuneUp Utilities 2008' incl. Freischaltcode.

Wer noch keine Vollversion dieses Programms hat, kann sich hier eine downloaden. Ich persönlich halte das Programm für sehr sinnvoll, zumal kostenlos.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (10. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online - Tune Up Utilities 2008 (nur heute am Karfreitag!)*

Super, ich wollt mir heut die 2009er Version kaufen, aber die 2008er tuts für umsonst auch


----------



## Lassreden (10. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online - Tune Up Utilities 2008 (nur heute am Karfreitag!)*

du wolltest das Kaufen? ich habe seit nem Jahr das Programm (die Test version). Ich glaub die hat ein Bug oder so jedenfalls Läuft sie nicht ab auf meinem Alten rechner Läuft keine Test version ab warum auch immer.


----------



## Explosiv (10. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online - Tune Up Utilities 2008 (nur heute am Karfreitag!)*

Hey Danke, ist ne klasse Aktion  ,...werd mich mal durchklicken,...

Mfg


----------



## Progs-ID (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online - Tune Up Utilities 2008, PDF Experte 5 Professional*

Ich finde die Aktion klasse.


----------



## Falcon (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online - Tune Up Utilities 2008, PDF Experte 5 Professional*

Hat diesen PDF Experten da schon mal wer getestet? Taugt das Ding was?


----------



## killer89 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online - Tune Up Utilities 2008, PDF Experte 5 Professional*

Hat das Ding schon wer heruntergeladen bekommen? Bei mir bricht er immer ab bzw. kann nicht geladen werden...

MfG


----------



## jetztaber (11. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online - Tune Up Utilities 2008, PDF Experte 5 Professional*

Fehlermeldung 421: There are too many connected users, please try again later.

Naja, versuchs später noch mal.


----------



## yello7676 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online - Tune Up Utilities 2008, Cryptzone 3-in-1-Bundle*

die testversion kann man verlängern in dem man das datum ändert


----------



## devlin (12. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Vollversionen auf Chip Online - Tune Up Utilities 2008, Cryptzone 3-in-1-Bundle*

Tuneup würd ich noch nicht mal nehmen, wenn ich Geld dazu bekomme


----------



## Falcon (14. April 2009)

Wenn Dir TuneUp nicht gefällt, was hast Du dann in diesem Thread hier verloren!?


----------



## Trust-Surrender (14. April 2009)

jedenfalls sollte man Tuneup nicht einfach blind installieren und dann damit einfach drauf los "optimieren"

sehr zu empfehlen ist folgende Anleitung bei gleichzeitiger Warnung:

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | Sonstige Software : | Tuneup 2008 richtig einstellen


----------



## Atomix (16. April 2009)

irgendwie gibts das nicht mehr bei chip.de und ich habe den Thread eben erst gelesen. Kann mir eine den Download zukommen lassen?


----------



## feivel (16. April 2009)

tuneup kann ich nicht ausstehen,
aber das hier find ich gut http://www.chip.de/downloads/Vollversion-Paint-Shop-Pro-X_36132594.html


----------



## Atomix (17. April 2009)

Der Link geht nixht bzw chip stellt es  nicht mehr zur verfügung, um welches prog handelt es sich?


----------



## feivel (17. April 2009)

das war paintshop pro x von corel...

du hast leider recht


----------

